# DIMB - im frankenland....



## Coffee (7. Juni 2005)

hallo user,

vor nicht ganz einem jahr habe ich mich für eine mitgliedschaft der dimb - deutsche initiative mountain bike entschieden. seitdem beobachte ich weitreichend das angagement der organisation. 

wir hier in bayern/franken sind zwar von wegsperrungen oder 2 m regel noch nicht betroffen. aber ich denke man sollte frühzeitig für eine lobby sorgen und sich angagieren. immer mehr lokale foren hier im forum setzen sich mit der dimb und ihr tun auseinander. es bilden sich gemeinschaftliche treffen und ausfahrten. wie ich weiss hat sogar der ein oder andere hier aus dem franken bereich eine MTB guide ausbildung über die dimb gemacht.

in der aktuellen  - dimb zeitungs - ausgabe werben die regionalen IG münchen und IG rhain/ruhr für ihre lokalen gruppen. viele interessante ideen und umsetzungen sind hier beschrieben.

was haltet ihr also von der idee auch hier etwas für den mtb sport zu tun. gemeinsam zu unterstützen und gemeinschaftlich für eine lobby zu sorgen.

hierfür würde ich gerne ein gemeinschaftliches treffen von schon dimb mitgliedern und auch interessenten vorschlagen.

die zeit ist reif ;-)

schreibt doch hier einfach eure meinung damit wir zeitnah ein treffen vereinbaren könnten wo wir unsere ideen besprechen.

Grüße coffee


----------



## Deer_KB1 (8. Juni 2005)

Hi Coffee,
Da mache ich doch gerne mit. Wan gehts los?
/Deer_KB1


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rohbau (30. Juni 2005)

Dimb ist auf jedenfall eine sehr sinnvolle Initiative auch wenn der Name Dimb sehr gewöhnungsbedürftig ist - ich denke da an den Begriff Dimpel.
An einem Treffen wäre ich auch sehr interessiert.


----------



## votecstoepsl (30. Juni 2005)

Coffee.... ich wäre dabei!   

Gruß, Stefan


----------



## Mr.hardtail (30. Juni 2005)

Die Idee ist super.

Ich hätte auf jeden Fall auch mal Lust reinzuschnuppern. 

Viele Grüße Matthias


----------



## schlupp (30. Juni 2005)

Also ich wäre da auch sofort dabei,  

Vielleicht kann man da auch mal einen Deal finden, zwecks der Ausbildung der Sportstudenten, die bis jetzt immer den Fachübungsleiter Radsport(MTB) machen, dass man da die Ausbildung an das DIMB System angleicht.

Habe bei der Ausbildung hier in der Sportuni nämlich die Finger ein wenig mit drinnen.
Außerdem kann ich dann ein wenig als Vorbild fungieren  

So long
Schlupp

Keep on riding ;-)


----------



## Coffee (1. Juli 2005)

hallo ihr,

vielen dank für euer interesse. ich bin bereits mit "präsi" Thomas von DIMB in kontakt. werde ihn nächstes WE sehen udn auch hier das thema anschneiden. danach werde ich einen termin festsetzen wo wir uns mal zusammen setzen könnten. vielleicht kann ich euch hier auch dann bereits ein paar unterlagen mitbringen.

bis dann coffee


----------



## merkt_p (1. Juli 2005)

Hallo,

wir vom DAV Nürnberg sind auch in der DIMB. 
Interessevertretung in der Region um Nürnberg bestimmt seht wichtig (siehe Röthenbachklamm).

Treffen wäre OK, schlage vor "Ossi Bühler Hütte" bei Eggloffstein in der Fränkischen.
Ist eine Selbstversorgerhütte.
Großer Aufenthaltsraum und Wiese um die Hütte, Matratzenlager oder Zelten möglich. Abends diskutieren Tagsüber Radfahren.

Grüße Martin


----------



## carmin (25. August 2005)

Hallo Franken,

am kommenden SONNIGEN Wochenende wird sich die DIMBo-Dichte in der Fränkischen Schweiz krass erhöhen (klickelick), und man hört, da wolle sich eine IG Franken gründen? Stimmt das? Hoffentlich sieht man viele von Euch, Spontanmitfahrer sind sowieso willkommen.

cheers carmin
(auch Franke)


----------



## Coffee (25. August 2005)

carmin schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Franken,
> 
> am kommenden SONNIGEN Wochenende wird sich die DIMBo-Dichte in der Fränkischen Schweiz krass erhöhen (klickelick), und man hört, da wolle sich eine IG Franken gründen? Stimmt das? Hoffentlich sieht man viele von Euch, Spontanmitfahrer sind sowieso willkommen.
> 
> ...




sorry aber am kommenden sonnigen wochenende werde ich meinen alpencross starten   

euch viel spaß

coffee


----------



## votecstoepsl (25. August 2005)

carmin schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Franken,
> 
> am kommenden SONNIGEN Wochenende wird sich die DIMBo-Dichte in der Fränkischen Schweiz krass erhöhen (klickelick), und man hört, da wolle sich eine IG Franken gründen? Stimmt das? Hoffentlich sieht man viele von Euch, Spontanmitfahrer sind sowieso willkommen.
> 
> ...



...ich muß arbeiten....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

